# Extremely lethargic & vomiting.



## tonisaysss (Nov 6, 2009)

my 5 month old golden layla woke us up at 12:25 circling our bed and crying. 

i venture out into our living room and there's poop and two piles of vomit. both containing nothing other than partially digested kibble. just now, at 6 am, i get woken up again and there's 4 piles of vomit and another pile of poop. she's SO lethargic -- i've NEVER seen her like this. she won't even walk.

all she has had to eat was breakfast and dinner, each with a teaspoon of fat free plain yogurt. she did ninja some of my min-pin's blue buffalo wet food, but i don't see how that could have been enough to make her sick.

anyway, i dismissed it at 12 because i thought she was a nervous wreck because of the fireworks. i'm trying my hardest to get some fluids in her but she's only interested in ice cubes. 

how long would you suggest waiting before taking her to the vet? i'm obviously going to wait and see if her problems persist, but are there any signs i should be looking for?

she looks so miserable. this is the first time my puppy has been sick so i'm a little nervous/paranoid, lol!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

I would watch her very closely as puppies can dehyrate very quickly,vet check would be advisable


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Between the first lot of vomit and then the second had she eaten anything? If she hadn't but was still vomiting I would be quite concerned. Is the poop the same as she normally passes or different, and is it possible for you to take her temperature?


----------



## tonisaysss (Nov 6, 2009)

i don't believe she has eaten anything. she pretty much just emptied her stomach completely. at 12 the kibble was partially digested and at 6 it was almost paste-like.

we switched her to california natural from blue buffalo because her stools wouldn't firm, but she's eaten CN two days prior and done fine.

i do not have a thermometer but her nose is wet and cold. i don't know if that even means anything.

i keep bringing her ice cubes because i'm afraid she's lethargic due to dehydration.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

My concern would be a blockage. Can you tell me what the color of her gums and the inside of her eyelids looks like? Lift her lip, fimrly press the gum over one of her canine teeth (the long sharp one...). It should blanche to pale but then pink up again w/i seconds.


----------



## tonisaysss (Nov 6, 2009)

her gums are very pink. when i press on them firmly, the spot goes white and returns to pink quickly.

inside of her lids are light pinkish.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

tonisaysss said:


> her gums are very pink. when i press on them firmly, the spot goes white and returns to pink quickly.
> 
> inside of her lids are light pinkish.


 
Good, this means that she is not anemic. Do you have any chicken broth - preferably low sodium? I'd see if she'd take some of that. If she will, offer her a small amount, see if she can keep it down, then offer her a little more at a time.


----------



## tonisaysss (Nov 6, 2009)

has anyone tried giving their dog unflavored pedialyte or some sort of gatorade? i've heard of people giving it to parvo pups or those with severe dehydration.

i do not have any chicken broth. 

she's sleeping right now so i may run to the store.


----------



## tonisaysss (Nov 6, 2009)

thank you so much for the help, btw.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

tonisaysss said:


> has anyone tried giving their dog unflavored pedialyte or some sort of gatorade? i've heard of people giving it to parvo pups or those with severe dehydration.
> 
> i do not have any chicken broth.
> 
> she's sleeping right now so i may run to the store.


Pedialyte is excellent. If you have some try that...


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Ah geez, take the dog to the vet!!! A person here recently waited a day and her puppy died. It could be a blockage and that can kill. If my Max was acting lethargic it would be right to the vet and an ER vet if need be. I am a bit of a nut about the health and well being of my animals but that lunacy saved my pets lives 2 times in the course of my life. Some sure, some visits could have waited but a few could not have. But I don't mess around with my pets when they are acting as different as you are describing. I don't know where you live but it's Friday here. Did you make an appointment?? I suggest that you call your vet as soon as they are open and tell your vet about how your pup is acting - they will likely want to see her asap. It might be her food, the fireworks - it might be a serious illness. I wouldn't take the chance personally. And as it's a Friday, it's much less of a financial burden to pay for your vet an appointment now than an ER over the weekend.


----------



## tonisaysss (Nov 6, 2009)

yes, i intend on definitely calling the vet when they open this morning at 10.

she is moving around now, she's drinking the pedialyte, and she's hopping on the couch and whatnot.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

momtoMax said:


> Ah geez, take the dog to the vet!!! A person here recently waited a day and her puppy died. It could be a blockage and that can kill. If my Max was acting lethargic it would be right to the vet and an ER vet if need be. I am a bit of a nut about the health and well being of my animals but that lunacy saved my pets lives 2 times in the course of my life. Some sure, some visits could have waited but a few could not have. But I don't mess around with my pets when they are acting as different as you are describing. I don't know where you live but it's Friday here. Did you make an appointment?? I suggest that you call your vet as soon as they are open and tell your vet about how your pup is acting - they will likely want to see her asap. It might be her food, the fireworks - it might be a serious illness. I wouldn't take the chance personally. And as it's a Friday, it's much less of a financial burden to pay for your vet an appointment now than an ER over the weekend.


I agree with momtoMax....I'd get her to the vet regardless. As soon as one of my dogs aren't acting, what I think is normal, I'm on the phone with the vet. It's better to be safe than sorry.

Hopefully she'll be okay!!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Keep in mind that tomorrow is a weekend and springing for a 50 dollar visit might end up saving your money and giving you peace of mind this weekend. Like I said, I'm a bit commando when it comes to care but I really think that you should get her checked out just to be safe. Is she eating?


----------



## tonisaysss (Nov 6, 2009)

she has an appetite; perked right up when she heard the bag crinkle. just ate a treat and a handful of kibble out of my hand.

i filled her bowl halfway up and she just ate it all and it drinking on her own now.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm guessing it was the food change if you did it cold turkey...my experience with my fosters is that I'd get a day (two max) of normal poo and then the vomit & liquid poo if I wasn't able to do a food transition...as most were coming from the shelter or off the streets, I rarely had the benefit of getting to do a transition. The first couple of times it was a frightening sight to come home & see them in their crate covered head to toe in poo, they were lethargic & drooling and so not like the bouncy happy golden I left in the morning. In the pups I would take them to the vet for a shot for anti-diarrhea to prevent them getting dehydrated (like PG said, watch the gums). I also use hamburger/rice & gradually introduce the dry kibble back in along with probiotics (dogzymes digestive enhancer).

(As it is New Years Day, my regular vet is closed & this would be considered an ER visit)


----------



## tonisaysss (Nov 6, 2009)

well, i started a half/half transition a few days ago. last night she ate only CN but like i said, she gobbled up some of my min pin's wet blue buffalo dinner. i don't know if it was the combination of foods that upset her or anxiety from fireworks. she completely emptied her stomach -- from soggy thick kibble to bile.

this morning, her stools were fairly solid. she was extremely lethargic because i don't think she slept AT ALL. she napped on the couch from when i made this thread until about 30 minutes ago. she is eating now and alert.

i will be calling the vet shortly. they're open 7 days a week so we hopefully shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

She pooped, that's a great sign - blockage scratched off list. That's a big worry with golden puppys - they always get into and eat things they shouldn't. I would still call the vet - she may chalk it up to food issue since she is doing better. She will probably tell you as long as she is eating and peeing and pooping normally, wait and see if she continues to improve. The fact that you can take her in Sat is fantastic. I wish my vet worked weekends but she doesn't and she's the best vet in the area so oh well. So glad to see that she's doing better!!


----------



## lizandhec (Sep 20, 2009)

My puppy exhibited some of the same signs when she was 2 1/2 months old... we couldnt figure it out. She would vomit, then get diarrhea, lethargic... she would just mope around all day with no energy. We called our vet and the vet was very concerned... she had us bring in Zoey and bring in a poop sample for testing. The poop revealed that our puppy had parvo. Parvo is an intestinal disease that can be fatal. Our little Zoey had to stay in the emergency ER for a few nights with an IV. But after the treatment at the ER she was fine. 

I would recommend taking her to your vet as soon as you can. Also you may want to collect some of her poop in a zip lock bag. I am certainly not trying to freak you out... hopefully she just ate something wrong and will get over it quickly... but if its a parasite she is fighting you are going to need the help of your vet.

One sign you can look for is blood in vomit or stool. Have you seen any of that? We didn't see any in our puppys vomit or poop but according to our vet there was some blood in the poop sample that we took in. Our pup(Zoey) was really sick with parvo but now she is a huge bundle of energy... she just made me give her a walk in sub-zero temperatures... hehe.

Hope Layla feels better soon.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm glad she's doing better and has perked up. However, I'd still talk to the vet and get a recommendation of whether she needs to be seen or not.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

So glad she is doing better. maybe it was nerves and the rich canned food. 
You are lucky your vet is open 7 days regardless of holidays! WOW! That's rare.
Ours is always on call but today would be considered a holiday visit.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Actually, having a bowel movement does _not _eliminate the possibility of a blockage. Stool ahead of the blockage can be eliminated and appear normal. Additionally, some stool can pass above or below - it will usually be diarrhea. 

It is likely that this puppy ate something that disagreed with her. I'd have her examined to be on the safe side, and a fecal run, as well.


----------



## tonisaysss (Nov 6, 2009)

is there any way to know if your food switch is the cause of the problems? is there a window?

we started her on cali natural sweet potato/herring ADULT food (no more puppy food) nearly 4 days ago. no bad symptoms until late last night.

my mother is CONVINCED that it's the new food. her breeder fed purina proplan. we switched her to iams, bought into the "holistic ingredients" junk and tried blue buffalo puppy (loose stools), and just switched her to CN adult sweet potato.

i don't think she could have gone 3 days of eating it morning & night, with her stools improving, to vomiting/pooping in the house last night due to food. 

wouldn't it have hit her earlier? we're process-of-eliminationing the cause now.


----------



## Goldnbear (Dec 28, 2009)

What worries me here is the lethargy...switching food can cause GI upset, but they usually are not so lethargic. I would call your vet and take her in. The info on here is great, but puppies can dehydrate very quickly! Puppy is UTD on vaccines I am assuming? Keep us posted please!


----------



## 3340 (Dec 17, 2007)

I think you should take her to the vet as soon as possible in my opinion. I lost my 5 month old Golden about a month ago. He had the same symptoms and was really really lethargic. I always think to my self if we had take him to the vet the night before he would still be alive =( I hope she gets better!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Have been thinking of Layla all day today and hope that she is improving. Please let us know when you get a chance.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

JUJU said:


> I think you should take her to the vet as soon as possible in my opinion. I lost my 5 month old Golden about a month ago. He had the same symptoms and was really really lethargic. I always think to my self if we had take him to the vet the night before he would still be alive =( I hope she gets better!


 
That's a heavy burden to bear, I know. The thing is, it may not have changed the outcome. No matter what, I think it would be best to honor his memory and his loss by not batting an eyelash when it comes to taking an animal to the vet in the future. Right now, you're the only one hurting and your dog would not have wanted that for you. I think that you should start considering maybe it's time to get another boy but maybe this time from a golden rescue organization in his memory. You couldn't save him but you can save another. Live in the now. I really am still so sorry for your loss.


----------



## tonisaysss (Nov 6, 2009)

well i've been on the phone all day trying to get a hold of a vet and to see if i can find one that's open. my mother said she'd help me out financially if things don't improve with layla by tomorrow (i'm a 20 y/o college student so it's a little tough) on top of it all, i'm delusional and my vet isn't open holidays -- i'm fairly sure they're open tomorrow.

i'm worrying myself sick about this. 

she's been napping and laying around all day. she ate a handful of food because i wanted to check her appetite but i'm withholding it for the rest of the night. she's rummaging through her toy box right now so her energy is improving. 

she's going in tomorrow regardless. other than that, i don't know what else i can do besides make sure she has fluids/pedialyte.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Since you don't have an emergency vet and she is up and eating, I'd make sure she gets plenty of water/pedialyte and take her in tomorrow.

Your vet doesn't have an emergency number even if it's a holiday?


----------



## tonisaysss (Nov 6, 2009)

i called 2 emergency vets for advice and it pretty much came down to:
a. continue what you're doing, fluids, etc, bring her in tomorrow.
b. emergency fees & credit card it.


----------



## tonisaysss (Nov 6, 2009)

well i finally got some pedialyte in. she got super duper excited, did a pseudo-zoomie, and jumped in bed and nibbled on my min-pin lola. she's been very happy, perky and now she's resting on the couch.

we went for a walk and she's now fond of hunting the cats in the area -- needless to say, she was very energetic. she pooped and it was pretty loose, which is understandable and because she hasn't eaten 6 am this morning.

i'll give the vet a call tomorrow, but i'm feeling a lot better about her energy level and appetite.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

All good things, I would think. Keep an eye on her. As long as she's happy and moving and interested, I would think she's not at deaths door. It would be different if she was just as lethargic as before. She hasn't eaten? Hmm, did you try boiled chicken and rice? Once Max had a bit of spaghetti and it threw him for a loop. The advice was chicken and rice a few days and that really helped him want to eat and he did get back to normal after a day or so. I am not a vet but I understand your positive outlook.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Glad she is feeling better. My Murphy has a simliar experience and we (vet and I) blamed it on the CN puppy food. We found it to rich for him (Chester eats the adult CN) Murphy didn't throw up but had very loose poop and for a few days had no engery...I think from getting up a few nights in a row to poop lots. After a few days of rice and boiled ground turkey and a bland diet food from vet then slowing switching food he has been fine. Hope you find vet appt tomorrow and all is well.


----------



## Goldnbear (Dec 28, 2009)

So glad your puppy is doing better...I would definately do bland diet for a couple days and push fluids. Yay! Let us know if the vet says anything different.


----------



## 3340 (Dec 17, 2007)

momtoMax said:


> That's a heavy burden to bear, I know. The thing is, it may not have changed the outcome. No matter what, I think it would be best to honor his memory and his loss by not batting an eyelash when it comes to taking an animal to the vet in the future. Right now, you're the only one hurting and your dog would not have wanted that for you. I think that you should start considering maybe it's time to get another boy but maybe this time from a golden rescue organization in his memory. You couldn't save him but you can save another. Live in the now. I really am still so sorry for your loss.



Thank you. I have been considering getting another Golden in his honor,but I would like to wait when we move back to the states. I do want to go to a rescue because like you said I can save another and that is what I want to do


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

I know exactly what you're going through. Woody my 2 yr old threw up yesterday morning at 4:00am and again around 7:00am. Generally I'm not to concerned when the dogs throw up but he was also a bit lethargic which did concern me. He threw up a third time around 8:00am so I called the ER vet- Sunday - no other choice. They said the rule is if the dog has thrown up three times it's best to bring them in.

So I did...when we got there he was a ball of fire again, waggin the tail, arruuing, the works. The vet said he looks really good but if he throws up three more times bring him back in. On the drive home he threw up two more times so I turned around and brought him back in to get him x-rayed checking for a blockage. The X-ray was clear so they gave him a subcutaneous fluid injection and sent us on our way again with the instructions if he throws up three more times bring him in and not to feed him or give him any water for 6 hours and then just in very small amounts - rice, chicken breasts and cottage cheese every hour or so.

I got him home and he had a good poop but he was still acting quite. And then he started throwing up again - the third time I'm on the phone again and back to ER. They're keeping him overnight on an IV. They did blood work and it looked very good - no problems there. So we're still not sure what the problem is but at least I know he's somewhere where if something goes wrong he's in the best hands. It's not cheap, $1,100.00 so far.

Once they got him set up with the IV and settled for the night I told them I'd like to see him before taking off. Woody was a rescue dog and scheduled to be put down the day after I got him. Seeing him looking at me through those kennel bars was sure tough - poor guy has seen enough of those to last for a life time.

I'm sure Woody will be fine and my reason for posting this is to say if your dog is throwing up more than three times contact your vet - why take chances.

It sounds like your dog is doing pretty good but do yourself a favor and talk to your vet ASAP. If something were to happen to him you'd have a tough time forgiving yourself.

Good Luck,

Pete


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Glad*

Glad to hear she is doing better!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

hope we are still doing well this morning.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope both Layla and Woody are having a better day today!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I hope Layla's doing well. Given that it's coming and going, I'd check for parasites or even treat for it without checking. Giardia, coccidia, and even parvo could all explain what's happening, and they're really common in young dogs.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Healing thoughts are going out to Layla and Woody today.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Wondering how Layla and Woody are doing...?


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Just found this thread. Hope she's still feeling better. No news is good news.


----------



## tonisaysss (Nov 6, 2009)

well, layla is as rambunctious as ever. we brought her into our vet for a look-over and everything seemed to be ok, she said it was probably something she ate considering she's been symptomless since late new years eve. 

regardless, she strangely didn't attempt to push me into a fecal test so i'm most likely going to switch vets. i'm new to the area and we don't have "our vet" that we're impressed with yet.

i will be taking her to have a fecal test ran simply because i wouldn't be half surprised if she has something. we go to a dog park with a lake and her favorite thing to do is dig and stick her head underwater so she's probably picked something up.

she's still on chicken and rice but i've started mixing some liver into it because it's her favorite. her poops are smaller and not as often as i'm used to but have been very solid for the past few days. 

i'd really like to try CN again but my mother, for some reason, is convinced that was the cause. layla even had a half a bowl of it when she was sick and held it down fine, which makes me think my mother is crazy. who knows; all i know is if she's right i'll never hear the end of it. :curtain:

i hope woody is feeling better!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

tonisaysss said:


> regardless, she strangely didn't attempt to push me into a fecal test so i'm most likely going to switch vets. i'm new to the area and we don't have "our vet" that we're impressed with yet.


That wouldn't surprise me. Fecal tests for coccidia and particularly giardia are notoriously unreliable, particularly in stools that aren't symptomatic (i.e., stool without mucus that wasn't diarrhea). She may simply have not wanted to waste your money since the test would probably have been negative even if the dog does have giardia.

Some vets are also very sensitive about pushing tests that are warranted but not truly necessary, especially in this economic climate. My vet knows I'm sometimes willing to go for non-invasive tests that aren't truly necessary since the peace of mind is worth it to me, so she'll let me know if it's something she'd do for her dogs. I get the impression, though, that she wouldn't push for those tests if I were more focused on cost-effectiveness.

If the symptoms go away for a few days and then return for a few days, it's a good sign that a parasite is the culprit, and your vet may push harder for tests or treatment at that point.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Glad to know that Layla is better - worried about Woody now...please let us know how he is doing today when you have the time!! Thanks!!


----------



## tonisaysss (Nov 6, 2009)

i only said that because i was surprised. the vet we took our min-pin to the same vet and we were pushed into all sorts of junk; he advertised just about everything he had to offer. when it came time to pay the bill, i ended up talking him down from $210 to 115 just due to unnecessary stuff they added in without notifying me.

i just feel like the woman who inspected layla wasn't very involved due to my past experience. she kinda just wanted it to be a quickie visit, i guess.

if i were to test or treat occidia/giardia, how should i go about doing it if fecal tests aren't reliable? i've checked her stools numerous times looking for worms, etc but i've never seen anything.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Other than roundworms occasionally or tapes, you would not be able to see hooks or whips in the stool. I would take a fecal in and ask them to check for worms and to do the separate tests for coccidia/giardia.

Many vets will treat based on symptoms-smelly diarrhea, bouts of diarrhea alternating with normal stools, etc.-even if the tests for coccidia/giardia are negative. Did you discuss her recurrent bouts of diarrhea with the vet? That would be very important in making a diagnosis.

The treatments for both are different-usually Flagyl for coccidia and Albon or Panacur for giardia. I would not want to treat without a veterinarian's supervision.

She could have come with coccidia and could have gotten giardia from the lake water or puddles. With coccidia, you do not get rid of the parasites but you push them down to the point that the dog's immune system can handle them. Because of this, periods of stress-being boarded, change of food, surgery, etc.-can cause an outbreak of coccidia which will need to be treated.

There is a treatment to get rid of coccidia but it is not available in the United States yet.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

tonisaysss said:


> i only said that because i was surprised. the vet we took our min-pin to the same vet and we were pushed into all sorts of junk; he advertised just about everything he had to offer. when it came time to pay the bill, i ended up talking him down from $210 to 115 just due to unnecessary stuff they added in without notifying me.
> 
> i just feel like the woman who inspected layla wasn't very involved due to my past experience. she kinda just wanted it to be a quickie visit, i guess.
> 
> if i were to test or treat occidia/giardia, how should i go about doing it if fecal tests aren't reliable? i've checked her stools numerous times looking for worms, etc but i've never seen anything.


 
Fecals are reliable, but what is seen under the scope will depend on the specimen. You can test a specimen today and it will be negative if the parasites were not shedding eggs, and you could test another that will be positive tomorrow because they were. I usually take in 2-3 random collections. 
You won't see anything without a microscope unless adult worms are being expelled, or tapeworm segments.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

tonisaysss said:


> if i were to test or treat occidia/giardia, how should i go about doing it if fecal tests aren't reliable? i've checked her stools numerous times looking for worms, etc but i've never seen anything.


They do have fecal tests for those things, which are worth doing if it's a persistent problem. You have to get a symptomatic sample (preferably one with mucus) to have a good shot at it. Sometimes, you just have to treat even with a fecal negative, if the symptoms are persistent and indicative of the disease. Flagyl (metronidazole) is usually tolerated well and can calm all sorts of intestinal problems, so lots of vets will prescribe it even if they can't get a positive giardia test.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Good news, Woody is home - we'll go with the bland diet for 5 days. He is eating but just very small amounts - our choice not his.  We took another X-ray this morning just to make sure and it looked good. He's on an anti-vomiting medication so that should help. I'm sure he'll be fine and chasing squirrels before you know it.

I'm glad to hear all is well with you and Layla - you just can't love these guys too much.

Pete


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm glad Woody is home with you and he is improving. I'll keep him on my prayer list for continued improvement and a speedy recovery.
He sure is a good looking boy.


----------



## tonisaysss (Nov 6, 2009)

well, layla is doing great and her appetite is GIANT but she is still on a bland diet. her stools are still firm but she is pooping maybe once a day and half of her stool is a yellow color each time. i'm chalking this up to giardia now because i've researched a bit about it and apparently stool discoloring is a sign of it. 

i've called a few vets and they charge 50-60 bucks for a fecal test if i bring in the sample, plus the 55 dollar visit, plus the price of meds. just for a fecal test! it costs less to get her spayed...

i'm still researching vets but i guess i'm gonna have to bite the bullet pretty soon, though.

oh boy.

glad to hear woody is doing better. always makes you sleep easier when you know they feel better.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Glad that both Layla and Woody are feeling better. 

As a side note, once you find a vet you are happy with, you may be able to drop off stool without a vet visit. My Mad is a bit of a special needs girl, but the vet will always do a stool, urine, and blood sample for me, just for my peace of mind. If she has any symptoms however we always do the full check up.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

my vet does the fecal test for 20 so you should be able to find it for cheaper! Good luck!


----------



## molly babe (Dec 27, 2009)

Hope she gets better :crossfing


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

tonisaysss sometimes it just seems to be on going - Woody has developed diarrhea now so we're trying to deal with that...hopefully these two will pull it together soon so we can get back to a somewhat normal life. Medical care isn't cheap but it's worth every penny to get back those smiling faces. 

Pete


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

There's a fecal smear test, where they look for cysts, and that's usually fairly cheap. There's also a SNAP giardia test now, which would probably cost around $50.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm having a tough time getting Woody to eat...he's just not interested in the rice - he's did eat all of the chicken breast about a 1/4 of a cup but only after being hand fed. It looks like he's interested in food...as I sit here eating my cereal he's looking up like he's hoping to get some.

Is there some other food which I can use in place of rice which still meets the bland food requirement? I've tried mixing low sodium chicken broth with rice to give it a little flavor but that doesn't seem to be working. His energy level is pretty good so that's encouraging.

Any suggestions?

Thanks,

Pete


----------



## tonisaysss (Nov 6, 2009)

you can try mixing in crumbled hamburger. the pieces are smaller and might not be as easy for him to sort so hopefully he'll eat it all!

i know you can use cooked oatmeal instead of rice. it never hurts to mix it all up with a bit of fat-free yogurt either. all depends on what you think he'll like.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

tonisaysss said:


> you can try mixing in crumbled hamburger. the pieces are smaller and might not be as easy for him to sort so hopefully he'll eat it all!
> 
> i know you can use cooked oatmeal instead of rice. it never hurts to mix it all up with a bit of fat-free yogurt either. all depends on what you think he'll like.


Christmas Eve MacKenzie got into butter. We had been dealing with diarhia since then. It would go back to almost normal and start again. Other than that she was fine and starving. The bland diet just did not seem to fill her, so we would go back to normal food, and the whole cycle would start again.

Her stools have been better than normal for 2 days now, my husband gave her oatmeal (behind my back - I thought it would make her worse). It worked!! Much better than the rice. We are still giving her the oatmeal with her normal dog food for the next couple days.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

If the burger and ri ce don't work you can try mixing in the chicken broth and then tearing the chicken into little tiny pieces and mixing it in.
There are also recipes for "something" balls on here that are good for dogs going through stomach issues. I'll see if I can find a link since I can't remember the name.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

The burger, rice and broth worked !!! Thanks coppers-mom and tonisaysss you've made my day. Woody's smiling ear to ear and so am I.

Pete


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

WOW! This was a very scarey thread to begin with. I'm so glad that Layla is feeling better. I also was worried about blockage when I first started to read. 

Also glad that Woody is feeling better as well. My experience with Duke and not eating is that he's nauseous which sounds like that was the case with Woody. I'm glad you found something to his liking.

Well done!!!! Both of you.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

This is the recipe that my vet had us use for Bennett after his surgery (low residue) and for diarrhea or vomiting. I left the feeding schedule on here - Bennett was full grown adult when our vet wrote it out for us.
Anytime one of the dogs got this, the others wanted it too.

*Diet for Vomiting or Diarrhea*
1 pound hamburger; boiled, drained
1 cup uncooked rice; cooked
2 whole eggs, hard boiled, shelled
2 tablespoons karo syrup, light
After vomiting stops, may start on water and ice as tolerated.
Give oral meds as ordered.
May substitute skinless chicken for hamburger. Shred meat/chicken. It is critical to drain the fat off, so boiling the meat is recommended. 
Cook the rice according to directions on the box. One cup of uncooked rice will make approximately 3 cups cooked rice.
Mix all the prepared ingredients and refrigerate. Warm before feeding.

Ben may have 2 cups of the mixture 5-6 times daily for 3 days. When directed, begin mixing the hamburger and rice with his normal food in a 50/50 mixture. Feed 2 cups, three times a day for 3 days. Then go back to regular food and water.


This plan needs changing if Ben:
 continues to vomit
 weakens in condition
 won't eat
 the vomit or diarrhea starts to contain funny colors, especially reds or blacks
 seems sicker instead of better in a day or two
 the vomiting or diarrhea actually gets worse

 hamburger 1504.2
 rice 380.0
 eggs 158.0
 karo 120.0
 1262.2 calories/ 4 cups


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

coppers-mom said:


> If the burger and ri ce don't work you can try mixing in the chicken broth and then tearing the chicken into little tiny pieces and mixing it in.
> There are also recipes for "something" balls on here that are good for dogs going through stomach issues. I'll see if I can find a link since I can't remember the name.


I think you are referring to "Satin Balls", which I wouldn't feed to a dog with an upset stomach. They are designed to put weight on, and are high protein and high fat.


----------

